# Liberty Ship



## D.O.A FREAK (Apr 25, 2009)

does anyone have accurate coordinates for the liberty ship? mine aren't accurate


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

This is the one 7 miles from the Destin Pass. Not sure if you meant another one.

N30 18.376 w86 36.222


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

Which Liberty Ship are you looking for?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

If you are talking about the one out of Pensacola, it's number 88 on this published list.

http://www.myescambia.com/sites/myescambia.com/files/pages/2012/Sep/Artificial%20Reefs/20120222ArtificialreefMASTERlist.pdf


----------

